# Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen - Update! Quelle!



## Ahab (21. November 2011)

*Update*

Jetzt gibt es auch eine offizielle Meldung zu diesem Thema, zwar nur... *seufz*... von Bild.de, aber immerhin. Ein Hinweis, dass auch andere betroffen waren und es sich bei Ecstacy_Calle nicht nur um ein "Einzelschicksal" handelt.

Hacker-Angriff bei Sparkasse - Dresden - Bild.de

Mahlzeit. 

Gestern schrieb mich ein Freund (Ecstacy_Calle, auch hier im Forum angemeldet) per Skype an, dass er eine sehr bedenkliche Entdeckung gemacht hat. 

Nachdem er sich beim Online Banking der Sparkasse angemeldet hatte, ploppte eine Seite auf, die ihn in gebrochenem Deutsch aufforderte, alle (!) seine TAN-Nummern einzugeben. Natürlich ist er nicht von gestern... In Sorge um seine Kontodaten hat er sich heute beim Support erkundigt, dieser eröffnete ihm, dass das Online Banking System wohl von einem Trojaner befallen sei, der Kontodaten abgreift. Ihm wurde geraten, seine TAN-Liste sperren zu lassen, weiterhin hat er sein Passwort geändert. Weitere Informationen sind leider nicht vorhanden, offizielle Meldungen habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden. Das fiese Popup sei wohl veschwunden. Die Login-Seite der Sparkasse zum Online Banking weist lediglich seit kurzem darauf hin, keiner Forderung nach TANs Folge zu leisten. 

Leider hat Ecstacy_Calle das per Telefon geklärt, daher lässt sich keine wortwörtliche, persönliche Stellungnahme per Mail hier wiedergeben, sondern nur der Wortlaut. Im Anschluss findet ihr die Skype-Konversation, gestern und heute und einen Link zum Online Banking. 

*Gestern*

[20.11.2011 15:38:44] Platen: hmm wollte mich grad zum onlinebanking bei der sparkasse anmelden
[20.11.2011 15:39:14] Platen: nach eingabe des pw ploppt ne seite auf, wo man in gebrochenm dt aufgefordert wird alle tans einzugeben oO
[20.11.2011 15:39:15] Platen: wtf
[20.11.2011 15:39:25] aWatson: xDDDD
[20.11.2011 15:39:33] aWatson: haste das auch artig gemacht?
[20.11.2011 15:39:40] aWatson: ^^
[20.11.2011 15:39:44] Platen: schön das diese seite die vlt ne phishing seite is mein pw für meine kontos hat...
[20.11.2011 15:39:53] Platen: ganz toll
[20.11.2011 15:40:00] aWatson: mail an sparkasse
[20.11.2011 15:40:08] aWatson: gleich allet scannen
[20.11.2011 15:40:09] Platen: also hotline der sparkasse angerufen, ob die eventuell gehackt wurden
[20.11.2011 15:40:19] Platen: nur mo - fr 8 - 19 uhr
[20.11.2011 15:40:25] Platen: sehr gute hotline
[20.11.2011 15:40:29] aWatson: ...
[20.11.2011 15:40:33] Platen: dann noch ne notfallnummer
[20.11.2011 15:40:48] Platen: ja hier blabla onlineangebot gehackt?
[20.11.2011 15:41:03] Platen: ka wir ind nur n privates sicherheitsunternehmen ka ick weiß von nichts

*Heute*

[14:47:08] Platen: sparkassenserver hat n trojaner der zugangsdaten abgreift, schön dass man das auf nachfrage (!!!) erfährt
[14:47:35] aWatson: naja dasse dit nich laut rumposaunen ist ja wohl klar
[14:48:14] aWatson: haste ma die original mail?
[14:48:21] Platen: kunden informieren wäre trotzdem nett zwecks pw ändern und tans sperren
(...)
[14:48:25] Platen: war n telefonat
[14:48:29] aWatson: *fluch*
(...)
[14:52:03] aWatson: kommen noch irgendwelche hinweise wenn du dich eingeloggt hast?
[14:52:13] aWatson: oder sogar die phishing seite?
[14:52:31] aWatson: wenn ja schick ma nen screen
[14:52:54] Platen: nee is weg
[14:53:20] aWatson: und sonst nischt außer der hinweis am anmeldecreen?
[14:54:09] Platen: gar nix mehr
[14:54:29] aWatson: ok
(...)
[14:57:48] aWatson: is irgendwas passiert ? haste ne neue pin gekriegt oder hamse gesagt, dasse iwas unternehmen?
[14:58:27] Platen: nee ich mach mir n neuet pw und lass die tans blockieren (eig hinfällig, hab ja keine eingegeben aber wurde mir geraten)

Sparkasse Login

Ich stehe mit ihm in Kontakt, falls sich noch etwas ergibt, lasse ich es euch wissen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Nur gut dass Ich von der Sparkasse weggegangen bin.
Aber leider ist keine Bank davor sicher, Sie sparen leider immer am falschen Ende


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Finde es gut, dass du das hier öffentlich machst  

Hier hat man einen Anhaltspunkt für die direkte Konvrontation bei der Sparkasse, dass es bekannt geworden ist.
Hacker nehmen in letzter Zeit viel Aufsehen auf sich. Leider bleibt da sowas nicht aus. Mich würde aber mal eher interessieren, warum dein Kollege noch mit Tans arbeitet. So wie ich das mitbekommen hatte damals, hat die Sparkasse doch auf Tan Generator und per SMS umgestellt oder?


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Finde es gut, dass du das hier öffentlich machst
> 
> Hier hat man einen Anhaltspunkt für die direkte Konvrontation bei der Sparkasse, dass es bekannt geworden ist.
> Hacker nehmen in letzter Zeit viel Aufsehen auf sich. Leider bleibt da sowas nicht aus. Mich würde aber mal eher interessieren, warum dein Kollege noch mit Tans arbeitet. So wie ich das mitbekommen hatte damals, hat die Sparkasse doch auf Tan Generator und per SMS umgestellt oder?


 Stimmt seit 1. Oktober geht es nur mit Tan Generator in Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## robbe (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Finde es gut, dass du das hier öffentlich machst
> 
> Hier hat man einen Anhaltspunkt für die direkte Konvrontation bei der Sparkasse, dass es bekannt geworden ist.
> Hacker nehmen in letzter Zeit viel Aufsehen auf sich. Leider bleibt da sowas nicht aus. Mich würde aber mal eher interessieren, warum dein Kollege noch mit Tans arbeitet. So wie ich das mitbekommen hatte damals, hat die Sparkasse doch auf Tan Generator und per SMS umgestellt oder?


 
Die Umstellung läuft grad, hier in Sachsen ist noch irgendwann bis nächstes Jahr Zeit. Ich benutze auch noch Tan-Liste, weil ich bis jetzt einfach noch keine Lust auf die Umstellung hatte. Aber vielleicht sollte mans ja doch langsam mal in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Die Umstellung auf Tan Generator ist für Schüler und Azubis mein ich auch Kostenlos gewesen (NRW)


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

In Berlin erfolgt die Umstellung auf SMS TAN bis Mitte Januar, ich war noch dabei die alte Liste zu verbrauchen, was mit der Aktion jetzt auch geschehen ist 
Das SMS-TAN-Verfahren ist kostenlos, alle Verbindungspreise werden von der Sparkasse getragen.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Gibts doch tonnenweise diese Phishinseiten. Gut, dass du andere User nochmals darauf Aufmerksam machst!
Für mich als Informatiker, kommt E-Banking niemals in Frage  Da gehe ich lieber ein paar Minuten zu Fuss zum nächsten Post / Bankschalter. 

Eigentlich schon traurig dass man nirgends mehr sicher ist mit zahlen und Geld holen. (ausser am Schalter im Bank/Postgebäude selber). Selbst an den Bankomaten wo skimming betrieben wird nicht mehr.


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Der Tan Generator kostet ja nur 12 Euro.


----------



## Thornscape (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

In SH ist der TAN-Generator kostenlos erhältlich gewesen für alle bestehenden Onlinebanking-Kunden.


----------



## BlueLaser (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

also ich habe auch eines meiner Konten bei der Sparkasse
nutze schon seit fast 3 Jahren den Tan Generator von SCT
war damals kostenlos


----------



## tripod (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

das sparkassen-system ist von einem trojaner befallen? 

wird sicher spannend, wann es in den nachrichten auftaucht.


----------



## MatzeKnepper (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Hat dein Freund zufällig Android?  Das ganze Android-System kollabiert derzeit bekanntlich nahezu vor Viren, Würmern und Trojanern.   Dass die App an sich einen Trojaner beinhaltet ist nahezu auszuschließen, jedenfalls beim sicheren iOS.


----------



## Ahab (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Gute Frage! Ja er nutzt Android, ich habe ihn gerade mal angeschrieben, glaube aber er meinte schon den normalen Laptop.


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Browser dudes, ich bin nich irre vom Android Online-Banking zu nutzen


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, das das an der Sparkasse liegt, das liegt eher am eigenen Rechner.
Wenn das Sparkassensystem wirklich mit nem Trojaner befallen ist, würde es sofort heruntergefahren werden, dann würde net einer vom Support noch meinen, ja es ist ein Trojaner 

Aber die Diskussion würde nun zu weit führen.
Einfach Mobile Tan oder mit Generator und fertig.


----------



## X Broster (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Puh, sowas ist echt nicht mehr lustig. Ich nutze drum wenn möglich nur noch die Sparkassen-App unter iOS.

Die seit einiger Zeit integrierte Funktion im Firefox, geprüfte SSL-Adressen Grün zu färben, hilft beispielsweise gegen derartige Betrugsvorwürfe. Aber wer arnt schon, dass man von der sicheren Seite zu einer dritten weitergeleitet wird?


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2011)

Bei meiner bank braucht man seit 01.11. Nen tan generator. Hab ich mich noch nicht drum gekümmert. Aber trotzdem, wer gibt denn freiwillig ALLE seine tans ein?


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



Thornscape schrieb:


> In SH ist der TAN-Generator kostenlos erhältlich gewesen für alle bestehenden Onlinebanking-Kunden.


 Ich weiss.
Habe es nur bei der Post gesehen.
Edit: Trotzdem Danke für deinen Hinweis.


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei meiner bank braucht man seit 01.11. Nen tan generator. Hab ich mich noch nicht drum gekümmert. Aber trotzdem, wer gibt denn freiwillig ALLE seine tans ein?


 
Glaubst du mir, wenn ich dir sagen, das es mehr sind als man vermuten würde?
Ich weiß das, weil ein guter Kollege in der EBL-Abteilung einer Bank arbeitet.
Das sind mehr als man auf den ersten Blick vermutet.
Nur wer gibt das schon zu  ?


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, das das an der Sparkasse liegt, das liegt eher am eigenen Rechner.
> Wenn das Sparkassensystem wirklich mit nem Trojaner befallen ist, würde es sofort heruntergefahren werden, dann würde net einer vom Support noch meinen, ja es ist ein Trojaner



War nicht nur bei mir so, es gab später auch eine Meldung auf der Sparkassen-Hp, dass die Sparkasse niemals das Eingeben mehrerer TANs fordern würde. BTW die Meldung, die ein dazu aufforderte kam angeblich von der Sparkasse Allgäu


----------



## DiabloJulian (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Der Tan Generator kostet ja nur 12 Euro.


 
Bei mir hat er vor 3 Monaten nur 10€ gekostet


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er vor 3 Monaten nur 10€ gekostet


 Meiner war umsonst.
Edit:Aber da Ich die Bank gewechselt habe brauche Ich ihn nicht.
Weil die NorisBank so-was gar nicht in Programm hat.Also zurrück zum Tan-Block.


----------



## Black_Beetle (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

SMS Tan Verfahren gibts bei der Sparkasse schon lange nur so als Info.


----------



## Freakless08 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Hm.. Klingt bedrohlich. Naja. Wer da seine TAN eingibt hat sie eh nicht mehr alle.

Aber was mich wundert ist das man nur hier davon liest. Ich hätte da lieber noch andere Quellen.


----------



## PixelSign (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

schön das du andere user davor warnst  . hatte schon mit dem problem zu kämpfen das mehrmals unauthorisiert geld in einer gesamthöhe von über 300€ von meinem konto abgebucht wurde (nur per lastschrift und dementsprechend schnell wieder zurück). da ich, was das thema onlinebanking angeht, vorsichtig und bewandert bin, musste ich davon ausgehen das meine kontodaten von einem onlineshop abgegriffen worden sind. soll heißen das man sich trotz aller vorsicht nicht vor allem schützen kann. jetzt habe ich ein neues konto eingerichtet (sollte bei den meisten banken kostenlos sein) und auf das iTan verfahren umgestellt (12€ inkl. hardware und versand bei der sparkasse).


----------



## Goose80 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Hatte auch das Problem, ich hatte einen Trojaner drauf, hab sofort das online Konto sperren lassen und dann die Platten bereinigt. Ich hab dann neue Zugangsdaten uns Tan Listen bekommen und ab 1.1. gehts dann eh nur noch mit Tan Generator.


----------



## CryxDX2 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Warum macht ihr euch das den so unsicher?!

Es gibt doch gute bis sehr gute Mac oder leider auch Windows software, und dann noch dazu einen passenden Chipkartenleser mit Tastenfeld, kostet vielleicht etwas mehr und auch die passende Karte von der Bank, aber es ist weit aus sichherer als über
einen Webbrowser und Webseite....


Und das geld ist es mir wert und führt nahezu jede Bank.


----------



## TempestX1 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Ich vermute eher dein Freund hatte selber einen Trojaner auf dem Rechner.
Die Sparkassenseite wäre sonst nach ein paar Sekunden bzw. Minuten vom Netz genommen worden, schließlich würde die Sparkasse dafür haften.

Nächstes mal soll er lieber eine Linux Live DVD für Online Banking benutzen statt sein verseuchtes Windows.


----------



## Eiche (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



Ahab schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Gestern schrieb mich ein Freund (Ecstacy_Calle, auch hier im Forum angemeldet) per Skype an, dass er eine sehr bedenkliche Entdeckung gemacht hat.
> 
> ...


 zum glück haben einige Sparkasse (in brandenburg[bundesland]!!!) schon vor 5 Monaten alle tan-liste gesperrt und gezwungen die unique-tan-Generator(der hash Code wird auch erst im laufe der Überweisung generiert) zu verwenden oder sms-tan das macht die Möglichkeit ziemlich gering das so etwas funktioniert von daher sind vermutlich auch nicht alle betroffen sonder nur ein paar die die alten Papier Fetzen noch zulassen


----------



## tripod (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Glaubst du mir, wenn ich dir sagen, das es mehr sind als man vermuten würde?
> Ich weiß das, weil ein guter Kollege in der EBL-Abteilung einer Bank arbeitet.
> Das sind mehr als man auf den ersten Blick vermutet.
> Nur wer gibt das schon zu  ?



und wie "schlecht" diese pishing-mails teils sind. satzbau sprache usw.  



zeffer schrieb:


> zum glück haben einige Sparkasse (in brandenburg[bundesland]!!!) schon vor 5 Monaten alle tan-liste gesperrt und gezwungen die unique-tan-Generator(der hash Code wird auch erst im laufe der Überweisung generiert) zu verwenden oder sms-tan das macht die Möglichkeit ziemlich gering das so etwas funktioniert von daher sind vermutlich auch nicht alle betroffen sonder nur ein paar die die alten Papier Fetzen noch zulassen



hier im süden auch. (bzw von bank zu bank noch unterschiedlich, aber viele haben schon, oder stellen gerade um)

nutze aber eigl. nur sms-tan, echt angenehm und kein rumgewurste mit dem generator.

edit
bin nun auch mal gespannt, ob es wirklich das sparkassensystem erwischt hat, oder ein "normaler" trojaner lokal am werke war


----------



## McClaine (21. November 2011)

Wenn ich hier schon wieder lese:
Scheiss android unsicher
Super iOs sicher

So ein quatsch, wenn man sich jeden Schei** aufs Handy/Pc lädt ist man selber schuld. Ich und mein gesamter freundeskreis hatte noch nie was.
Windows ist wieder ne andere Geschichte xD 

Denke auch das im diesem Fall der trojaner nicht aufn Sparkassen Server saß


----------



## DUNnet (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Der Tangenerator kostet bei der Sparkasse 10€ zzgl. Versand da man ihn nicht in jeder Filialie bekommt!
Das war in Bremen und Niedersachsen so - und das galt für ein Studenten Konto, das Firmenkonto und Privatkonto, also nichts mit Umsonst!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

meiner hstt nix gekostet nach nachfrage. Ich muss zwar tippen aber das ist dann sicherer


----------



## PixelSign (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



CryxDX2 schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr euch das den so unsicher?!
> 
> Es gibt doch gute bis sehr gute Mac oder leider auch Windows software



wenn du das schon erwähnst, solltest du auch ein paar beispiele anführen


----------



## pillepalle.ger (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Ich wohne in Dresden und bei uns hat sich die Sparkasse sogar per Post gemeldet das es sicherer wäre auf SMS-TAN umzustellen.


----------



## CryxDX2 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Für Windoof gibt es zum beispiel das StarMoney, das kann auch direkt von der Sparkasse bezogen werden, das wäre dann die Sparkassen edition.

Dann gibt es auch noch für den Mac das BankX, da gibt es sogar zwei Varianten, das eine kostet so um die 60Euro, ist die normale version.
Die Pro version kostet so um die 100 euro, da ist sogar einen Chipkartenleser dabei.
Zumindest war mir da so.
Nun, es gibt noch weitere, am besten mal Googlen, dafür ist das ja da....


Aber ich kann euch versichern, das ist alle male sicherer als so manche TAN listen und so manch anderes......
Aber das ist auch jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich verwende meine Onlinebanking software via VM, da gehe ich sicher das ich mir so schnell nichts einfange.


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Ich habe keinen Trojaner auf meinem Rechner (zumindest hat kein Scanner Alarm geschlagen), die Aussage, dass ein Server auf dem Server der Sparkasse war, kam von einem Mitarbeiter Online-Bankingabteilung der Sparkasse, bei der ich anrief (030/869 869 57).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Ich bin bei der Kreissparkasse Ostalb und habe nichts davon bemerkt.


----------



## stolle80 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

das kommt davon wenn die bankleute auf diversen xxx seiten rumlungern, garantiert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



zeffer schrieb:


> zum glück haben einige Sparkasse (in brandenburg[bundesland]!!!) schon vor 5 Monaten alle tan-liste gesperrt und gezwungen die unique-tan-Generator(der hash Code wird auch erst im laufe der Überweisung generiert) zu verwenden oder sms-tan das macht die Möglichkeit ziemlich gering das so etwas funktioniert von daher sind vermutlich auch nicht alle betroffen sonder nur ein paar die die alten Papier Fetzen noch zulassen


 
Da muss ich widersprechen, es ist nicht Bundeslandabhängig. Meine Sparkasse (MBS Potsdam), sperrt erst im nächsten Jahr im Februar die TAN-Liste. Ab dann ist der Generator pflicht. SMS-TAN ist ebenfalls nichtmehr möglich, da es zu unsicher ist (Sparkassen-Zugang aufm Smartphone + TAN per SMS, wenn man da mal das Handy verliert ). 

@ Topic

Der Kumpel vom TE hat ein Virus auf seinem PC, und nicht die Sparkasse selbst. Bitte korrigieren


----------



## Dexter74 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



robbe schrieb:


> Die Umstellung läuft grad, hier in Sachsen ist noch irgendwann bis nächstes Jahr Zeit. Ich benutze auch noch Tan-Liste, weil ich bis jetzt einfach noch keine Lust auf die Umstellung hatte. Aber vielleicht sollte mans ja doch langsam mal in Erwägung ziehen.


 
kommt auf die SPK an, bei uns wird Mitte nächsten Monat iTAN abgeschalten, bin letztens nichtmal mehr zu meinem Konto gekommen.  Erst nachdem ich mich auf der HP für ein der beiden neuen Verfahren entschieden hatte, hatte ich wieder Zugriff aufs Konto.


----------



## derP4computer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*



Dexter74 schrieb:


> kommt auf die SPK an, bei uns wird Mitte nächsten Monat iTAN abgeschalten, bin letztens nichtmal mehr zu meinem Konto gekommen.  Erst nachdem ich mich auf der HP für ein der beiden neun Verfahren entschieden hatte, hatte ich wieder Zugriff aufs Konto.


 Muss ich auch gleich mal testen, ob das so ist.


----------



## Dexter74 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Sparkassen Online Banking offensichtlich von Trojaner befallen*

Wenn es deine SPK auch so macht, die Hotline meinte das Konten die noch nicht umgestellt wurden per Zufallsverfahren "blockiert" werden, damit die Leute nicht auf dem letzten Drücker kommen oder es sogar ganz vergessen.


----------

